# Is there a way to embed or link Instagram photos to the forum?



## AStateOfWanderlust (Jul 19, 2016)

As the title asks.. Any photos I will be sharing will be coming from the photos I post on Instagram. Was just wondering if there was a way to link them over to here.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2016)

Right click the photo and copy the photos address or URL.
Then paste that between image tags like so

[ img ] paste url of photo here [ /img ]

Without the spaces.

like so


edit ok that doesn't work for me on your instagram - can you access the URL of the photo yourself? (sometimes one can only do it when one owns the account/photo


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2016)

that's an invalid link.

I'm sure the site owner could easily activate an inline twitter embed feature, where you just paste the tweet link and it formats it correctly in your post.  Much like posting the URL to a YT video.


----------



## waday (Jul 19, 2016)

Hope you don't mind... yes, there is a way, but it's a pain in the arse...

I'm using Chrome, so not sure how to do it on other browsers. Go to the image page, then right click the photo, choose "View page source". Then, at least for this image, go on down to line 175. In there, you'll need to manually pull out the following link:

https://scontent-ord1-1.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/e35/13687009_488746561336023_49868645_n.jpg

from this entire string (it will appear shortened since TPF will automatically create a hyperlink out of it):

<meta property="og:image" content="https://scontent-ord1-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTI5NzM0Njg0MDc2MTQ0MjMxOA==.2" />

Then, use the [ img ] tags that @Overread mentioned, or click on the little photo button and paste the url.

A more automated feature would be very nice to have on the site.

@AStateOfWanderlust, if you would like me to remove your photo, please let me or a moderator know.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2016)

why would you do all that? If you really want to post the image, upload it here and don't use Instagram.  Or use a better host that allows sharing.


Instagram photo by Taylor Swift • Jul 5, 2016 at 9:39pm UTC

If you post the link URL--seen below--it does the above


```
https://www.instagram.com/p/BHfsRPkDde9/
```
Instagram photo by Taylor Swift • Jul 5, 2016 at 9:39pm UTC

They can make it so instead it embeds the instagram post using this code:


```
<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/BHfsRPkDde9/" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_blank"></a></p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">A photo posted by Taylor Swift (@taylorswift) on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2016-07-05T21:39:18+00:00">Jul 5, 2016 at 2:39pm PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>
```

It's pretty simple, but they probably locked it down because you might link to an instagram post that contain an image you dont own the rights to and a black hole will engulf us and we'll all die.


----------



## waday (Jul 19, 2016)

@Braineack , I don't see an image there?

Although, I agree, I wouldn't go through all the trouble and would probably rather upload it here or use Flickr.

That is, until TPF makes it easier to upload from Instagram...


----------



## waday (Jul 19, 2016)

Braineack said:


> and a black hole will engulf us and we'll all die.


Ahahaha


----------



## Braineack (Jul 19, 2016)

no, it's not displaying the image.

The admins/developers of this site COULD make it so when you do post the link of a post it outputs like this, instead of just the link:


----------



## waday (Jul 19, 2016)

Braineack said:


> The admins/developers of this site COULD make it so when you do post the link of a post it outputs like this, instead of just the link:


I like that very, very much, and yeah, I've seen that on many other sites.

@Overread, any chance we'd be able to see this on this site? Should I post in the feedback/suggestions forum?


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm only a mod not a  tech - best post up  a thread in the suggestions and feedback section


----------



## waday (Jul 19, 2016)

If anyone wants to provide additional support for this, please voice your opinion in the other thread: Way to easily post Instagram/social media photos


----------



## AStateOfWanderlust (Jul 19, 2016)

I dont mind @waday  thanks for your time to figure it out.
And also thanks everyone! Yeah I used to do flickr and other photo sharing sites. It all ended up very disorganized and too much to keep up with. I often export my photos just for instagram, so I'll probably keep linking them from there. Would be nice for an embed feature


----------



## Braineack (Jul 20, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > that's an invalid link.
> ...




is it a private URL?


----------

